# 25th Advent Calendar Release (Novel)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

And now, thanks to the greatness known as internet leaks, I can present this; (Credit goes to Venomlust for finding it and posting it in another topic.) *(DO NOT LOOK AT THIS IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW THE FINAL RELEASE OF THE ADVENT CALENDAR.)*

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-e0l_gNV5ytM/VIgh6ZahXUI/AAAAAAAAL1M/tTXO9-3ax8k/s1600/25.jpg




Kharn's getting his own series! I am ecstatic about this, especially as I predicted it two years ago when Ahriman: Exile was released. I wondered if Ahriman's series was a sign that the Four Avatars of Chaos, as I call them, including; Typhus, Lucius, Ahriman and Kharn, were each getting their own series. Maybe I was right after all. So if we have John French writing Ahriman and Anthony Reynolds writing Kharn, who would write Typhus and Lucius?? My thoughts;

Typhus would either be Chris Wraight or David Annandale since both have either written him or are going to be writing about him in other works. Rob Sanders is also possible as he has written about the Death Guard and Calas Typhon in the Heresy and he did quite a good job with him, Gav Thorpe as well has written quite a bit involving Typhon/Typhus, I would not be averse to him giving the Traveller a series.

Lucius... I have no idea. Nobody has ever really written about Lucius the Eternal, only Pre-Heresy Lucius. But I do enjoy Graham McNeill's portrayal of him, so I would definitely like to see a series from McNeill on the Soulthief. Nick Kyme could also be a possibility as his depiction of the Flawless Host in Perfection and Rebirth was one of the best portrayals of Slaaneshi marines yet. Or perhaps Andy Chambers, his Dark Eldar were fantastic and he could take what he used/learned from that trilogy and branch out to the Emperor's Children and Lucius.

Who else is psyched about Kharn's upcoming trilogy??



LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Does he wear a commissar hat?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Does he wear a commissar hat?


What??


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

What confuses me is that the release on the 22nd is called brotherhood of the moon and has the Luna wolf lodge medal on the cover. But the advent calendar shows that it should be a white scars release. Any thoughts or info on this?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Garviel loken. said:


> What confuses me is that the release on the 22nd is called brotherhood of the moon and has the Luna wolf lodge medal on the cover. But the advent calendar shows that it should be a white scars release. Any thoughts or info on this?


Wrong topic, you should post that in the Advent Shorts topic. But that story will likely be about;



The White Scars that pledged themselves to Horus in _Scars_.



LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-e0l_gNV5ytM/VIgh6ZahXUI/AAAAAAAAL1M/tTXO9-3ax8k/s1600/25.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't listened to Reynolds audio drama about Kharn yet, but after this I might. I think Graham has done a rather good version of Lucius during the Heresy, but it would be fun to see someone else tackle him. I wouldn't want Nick Kyme to write about him though as his stories are hit and miss all the time. He can do the Flawless Host, but not this iconic character.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A teaser for the book, one that also makes it blatantly obvious who the book is about, has been released and it hints at what the book might actually be about;










Skalathrax... this could be a novel about Skalathrax. FINALLY! I've always wanted to see exactly how _one warrior_ broke two Astartes Legions forever. I really do hope that Kharn: Eater of Worlds does depict the infamous massacre, either as the focus of the story or in flashbacks. And hopefully we'll get lots of the potential-flash-forward hallucinations that Kharn suffered from in Reynolds Chosen of Khorne audio-drama.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> A teaser for the book, one that also makes it blatantly obvious who the book is about, has been released and it hints at what the book might actually be about;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope so as well! Laurie Gooulding is the only one who has written about Kharn during Skalathrax and that was a really short one (but still great). I'm glad they are finally fleshing out old background stories like this during the Scouring rather than boring 40k-novels only. The next thing on my wishlist would be Fulgrim vs. Guilliman.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/kharn-eater-of-worlds-ebook.html

Merry Christmas from Black Library. And a happy KILL MAIM BURN! to you all.



Kharn: Eater of Worlds said:


> The Story
> 
> The Horus Heresy is over and the Traitor Legions have scattered, fleeing the wrath of a vengeful Imperium. The World Eaters are leaderless, their primarch missing and their greatest hero, Khârn, in a coma. The surviving World Eaters have turned upon themselves, the Butcher’s Nails driving them to ever greater acts of berserk savagery. Poised on the brink of destruction, the Legion needs a leader. It needs Khârn – but will his awakening save them, or doom them entirely?
> 
> ...


An origin series for Kharn, just like Ahriman. The only thing that could have been a better Christmas gift from BL, in my opinion, is the Black Legion Book II released early.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/kharn-eater-of-worlds-ebook.html
> 
> Merry Christmas from Black Library. And a happy KILL MAIM BURN! to you all.
> 
> ...


I talked with Reynolds and he expected the dead-tree-version would arrive sometime within Q1 of next year, I assume he meant the 1st quarter.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished Kharn. Its clearly playing up for at least one sequel. So it might very well be a trillogy alike the Ahriman series.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished Kharn. Its clearly playing up for at least one sequel. So it might very well be a trillogy alike the Ahriman series.


I surely welcome that if the novel is good. But with Reynolds trackrecord I would expect nothing less.  I'm currently reading through _Talon of Horus_ and I listened to Fabius Repairer of Ruin earlier on. Loving the fact that the they are finally fleshing out the Traitor Legions during the Legion Wars and the Scouring.


----------

